# Lizenz übertragen auf Panel



## Waelder (25 April 2007)

Hallo miteinander,

ich würg mir einen ab mit einer Lizenz auf ein Panel Laden.

Ich habe folgendes Panel : MP277 8"
SW : WinccFlex 2005 SP1 + HF5
Prosave 7.3
Lizenzmanager 2.2 + HF2

ich möchte per Ethernet die Lizenz auf das Panel übertragen. Hab alle Hilfen gelesen, war bei Siemens Onlinehelp,,,,,leider ohne Erfolg. Hat von euch jemand eine Hilfe ?
Das Panel sollte eigentlich bei uns im Netzwerk sichtbar sein, taucht aber beim Suchen im NW nicht auf. Der Lizenzmanager reagiert weder auf IP adresse (192.168.25.110) als auf den Panelname (HMI_PAN). Was kann das sein ?
Per Internetexplorer und Ping kann ich auf die IP des Panels zugreifen als auch die Web Oberfläche anschauen

Danke (schon) vom Wälder


----------



## RaiKa (25 April 2007)

Also mit ProTool übertrage ich die Autorisierung über das Menü Datei/Transfer/Autorisieren.
Warum mit dem License Manager?

Gruß
raika


----------



## volker (25 April 2007)

starte die lizenzsierung mal aus flexible raus.

unter transfer/einstellungen zuerst die ip-adresse einstellen und übernehmen.
dann auf transfer/license keys


----------



## Waelder (25 April 2007)

*Hmm*

Es hat leider immer noch nicht geklappt, trotz HF6 aufspielen, trotz Lizenzmanager 3, troz zig reboots. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Option : Zielsystem verbinden nicht bei mir im Lizenzmanager vorhanden ist. Bei meinem Kollegen (hab ich auch  ) gehts aber er konnte wie in der Anleitung die Lizenz uploaden via Ethernet. Er hat die selbe softw. und selbes Projekt.
Siemens = nicht Siemens .....

Lösungen ? Vielleicht ?


----------

